# Can you suggest ideas about colored pencil Blending?.



## better drawing (Sep 19, 2016)

hi I am using ROCO colored pencils. Please anybody have some suggestions to my drawing. I am using Vaseline for blending colored pencils but it is not success for me. check my drawing here :crying::unhappy::unhappy:


----------

